# Roll Tune-Up Clinic - Sunday, Jan. 10



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

If you are looking to brush up on your roll or are looking for feedback on why you are “lifting your head”, this 2-hour clinic will provide you with direct feedback that should help you on your path to improving your roll. 

There are 6 spots left in Sunday's Roll Tune-Up Clinic, so sign up now!

Colorado Whitewater - Roll Tune-Up Clinic


----------

